# Peoria area?



## blackstang93

Anybody know a good general (i dont mean anybody's spot)area to search for morels? Maybe a park or public lake area? Thanks


----------



## ra woods

Jubilee State Park ... Go early.. It gets crowded. ;-)


----------



## shroomdonger

I was at Detweiller Park for a soccer game a few years back. After the game we took a walk on a trail in the woods and scored some yellows.


----------



## dwak

Look up High Point Rd. It's a long winding road down a huge hill with a large section of forest at the bottom. I found quite a few down there a few years back including a few giant ones. The season probably isn't in full swing there yet but they are down there for sure.


----------



## ezgrower

Dwak - High Point Rd location you refer to is Forest Park Nature Preserve, a dedicated Illinois State Nature Preserve. As such, all fungi, plants and animals living in FPNC are protected, which means that it is illegal to collect them.


----------



## dwak

I work for Kane County Forest Preserve and we do not ticket for it despite the laws. At any rate it's no concern of mine.


----------



## shroomin4life

I am from Peoria and hunted there for many years, Jubilee State Historic Site is definitely the best find I ever had, found over 300 in one tiny spot, stay low, near the Kickapoo, bring a stick, they're hiding under the itch weed, look for giant trees, there were people everywhere but they never saw them, I did. Don't bring attention to yourself! They will start to swarm. Another piece of advice, get out of Peoria, go camping at a campground that has accessible forest with a water source/streams etc. a bit outside Peoria. Any large creek where people can go fishing is a good place to look.


----------



## landolincoln

Jubilee is a great area. It's about 10 minutes from my house. It is extremely busy during shroom season. Also tons of ticks so make sure you spray yourself down.


----------



## hudson27

Ive been scouting at jubilee....and you got that right about the ticks!!!! Def gonna spray my clothes better and ive also heard of using dryer sheets to wrap around ankles and in shirt sleeves bc the ticks wont cross the chemical barrier. 

Is there anyone on here that gets together to hunt...im new to central il and dont have any shroomin buddies yet!


----------



## landolincoln

I don't shroom hunt that much as it cuts into my metal detecting time but I try to go to Jubilee once or twice a season. I don't have any "magic spots" there. I've pretty much found them all over the park. I tend to stay away from the creek area just because its so heavily hit but if I can get in there early enough sometimes I get lucky.


----------



## shroomit

It's turkey season, don't go to Jubilee before 1pm !!

Season ain't here yet


----------



## goshawk75

I wonder why there are so many people at Jubilee?


----------



## morels13

anybody know how change profile pic i want put my own pic up


----------



## shroomstalker

Hey hope all u Pieoria peeps are safe down state looks pretty rough down there. I'm here in northern il and we are passing three inches of rain today!!! Rain gauge is filling.


----------



## shroomstalker

Oops!! Bad spell ck on phone Peoria.


----------



## hudson27

Yeah pretty sure my garden is kuput for the time being!!! The weather man said we are getting 2 months worth of rain over the last few days...tonight we are getting pounded....but hey as soon as the warm up comes our season will be off and running!!! I will just have to replant my seeds lol...sure they have all washed away!


----------



## Mushroomkat

Sorry is this where I write my entries ?


----------



## Mushroomkat

I guess it is.


----------



## Mushroomkat

I found what I think is a Lyons main mushroom but it's not harry like the pictures . Is there a lookalike without the hair?


----------



## jg010682

If it doesnt have the hairs its not lions mane post a pic and we can help with id get top and bottom pics


----------



## Mushroomkat

I will when I get home .I can say the bottom is pollypore.


----------



## Mushroomkat

It kinda looks like cauliflower. But the edges has slight hairs.


----------



## Mushroomkat

Anyone know what this conk is?


----------

